# Does anyone have any experience/info on Cushing's Disease



## lovemylucky-pup (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi, I have a 13-year old golden boy named Lucky. We're going through all the usual senior issues with arthritis, skin infections, etc. Most recently, my vet told me that she thinks he may have Cushing's, mainly because he seems to be panting a lot. He's already on metacam (arthritis), gabopentin (pain), levothyroxin (thyroid) and tramadol (pain), along with glucosamine and other supplements, and the vet just started him on adequan injections. The thought of subjecting him to more tests and more medicine is not attractive to me, and in reading about Cushing's there seems to be a lot of issues with the treatment - seems to take a lot to figure out right dose, etc., and side effects of medicine include nausea, listlessness and so on. Has anyone of the forum dealt with this, and do you have any advice?


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Our GR Murphy has Cushings. He had so many other health issues, blind, obese, thyroid, on & On..we chose to not treat it. I couldn't see putting him through anymore. He was the most laid back dog I've ever met but towards the end he became vicious towards everyone and everything.
Deciding to treat or not to treat is hard but you know your dog better than anyone else. Best of luck ♥


----------



## lovemylucky-pup (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for your note. I've been leaning towards not treating. It's a hard call - there is nothing I wouldn't do for him if I thought it would make him feel better, but I'm not sure that's the case. 

BTW - Bentley and Ky are adorable!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My old dog Meg had cushings at i think the age of 11 years old she had her spleen out at the age of 10 years and took a while to get the dose right but she went on to live till she was 13 years old and it wasn't cushing that she had to be PTS


----------

